# Open headers?



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has modified their exhaust so that they can run open headers when they want, then close the system back up to be street legal. A freind of mine's dad had his exhaust set up this way on one of his showcars.

I really like the stealthy sound of the stock "sleeper" GTO, but it would be cool to be able to really turn heads and get some more performance for "special events" like the Dream Cruise.

Would this mod be do-able on this car?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It's doable, but it's VERY illegal!!! (at least here) Besides, my slp loudmouth, long tubes and no cats is loud enough!!! :cheers
BTW, does anyone know how I can get my sounds from my cell onto here, is it possible? :cheers


----------



## tump (Jun 2, 2005)

QTP makes an Electric open header that sounds Sick..you can close it with a little hidden button.http://www.quicktimeperformance.com/


----------

